

Spike Nation: Synthetic marijuana has emergency responders scrambling - Hooke
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/12/magazine/spike-nation.html

======
eonw
why do they always call it "synthetic marijuana"? its just another
manufactured drug, it wasn't meant to duplicate the effects of cannabis, it
was meant to get you high and still be able to pass drug tests.

